# peptide source?



## achilles77 (Jun 14, 2019)

My source I was using for peptides seemed to send good product, it was allamericanpeptides. Anyway, they appear to be shut down. Is there a list somewhere I can find, or does somebody have recommendations for a place with reliable product and delivery?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome, those are some achievable goals. With a good diet and proper training you should be there in no time!


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 14, 2019)

Right to the peptide talk.... I think you should have a good 4+ years of training under your belt and get your diet down better before you jump to the peptides... that's just me though


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 14, 2019)

Maybe post an intro first.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome to our home. You won't find a list of "sources" here. That's not what we do. We also don't profit from giving the illusion that "sources" are good when they might actually scam you. So you decide if you want to stick around and actually learn some stuff.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 14, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Welcome to our home. You won't find a list of "sources" here. That's not what we do. We also don't profit from giving the illusion that "sources" are good when they might actually scam you. So you decide if you want to stick around and actually learn some stuff.



macros are macros. All this keto talk is going to confuse the poor guy...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2019)

ahh, just eat and train....

peptides fell off the boat 5yrs ago when everyone realized they are 95%+ bunk BS


----------



## Jth375 (Jun 16, 2019)

Best of luck man


----------



## Qwikvr6gti (Aug 24, 2019)

PureRawz is excellent. Use Viking discount code for 15% off. They offer legit HGH super cheap fast shiiping. Love them!


----------



## Maijah (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm a huge skeptic when it comes to peptides. It's like gear for babies


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 29, 2019)

Is this thread “recent” enough for me to reply to???  I need help understanding some tings.


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 29, 2019)

Purerawz??  Are you Fkn serious??  Ohhh that’s the website from Dumb & Dumber.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tomass79 said:


> Purerawz??  Are you Fkn serious??  Ohhh that’s the website from Dumb & Dumber.


Why you think that...something happen for you to come up with that conclusion


----------

